# Lavazza - impressed



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi All

as ive spent all my money on the setup i agreed with my wife to stick with cheaper coffee beans for a month or 2 so i read around at mass produced beans and decided to pick up a bag of Lavazza Super Crema, supposed to be more sweet and chocolate and go well in milk drinks and also the fact it seems to be the generic bean of choice on the SCG reviews i thought it either stands a chance of being decent or they use it to make OK machines look like they can pull a really nice crema filled shot.

the end result is i am very pleased with them, i prefer them to 4 of the 6 Hasbean beans i tried (although they were on my old setup). but the fact they were only purchased to play with my unit with im already getting coffee better then anywhere local on the highstreet (although ive been reading around and there is a couple of local coffee shops i want to try soon)

im sure they will soon be beaten once i start getting some fresh roasted beans again but while i have them i am more then happy with the coffee i am currently producing.

its not just the fact of the new setup btw i also tried a couple of different packs of asda extra special beans which made drinkable but dull cheap tasting coffee and a pack of Taylors Espresso roast and they were absolutely horrid (strange as i have heard Taylors are 'good for supermarket beans')


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I used to use super crema a few years ago but went totally off it, cant remember why! i will give them a try again. Where did you get it from?


----------



## gtanny (Jan 6, 2013)

I ordered them online, it was a lavazza supplier on eBay and Amazon, I used eBay purely for the feedback. Arrived next day.

Only problem is I could only find them in a 1kg bag as I think they are supposed to be sold to cafes.

I know better beans are available but £14 for a kilo is a decent price for the taste I'm happy with when its nearly £20 + postage from hasbean


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you like it that's what counts!


----------

